# SAVE THE DATE: Sept. 14, 2013 ~BOMBCLUB SO.CAL~ Mexican Independence Day Car Show



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

*
~BOMBCLUB SO.CAL~* presents: *MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY C**AR SHOW* on Saturday, Sept. 14, 2013. 
 
Below are just some of the clubs we would like to invite: (Please feel invited even if your club is not mentioned or you are not part of a club)

Old Memories, Pachuco, Good Fellas, Dukes, Viejitos, Classic Oldies, Classic Memories, Antiques, Tovars, Southern Royalty, Way of Life, Bomb Connection, Magoos, New Life, Old Style, HB Gabachos, Fleetlines, ShowLows, Lifestyle, Imperials, Together, Klique, Bomb Heaven, Pharaohs, Solitos, Reality, Oldies, Classic Dreams, Latin World, Swift, Nokturnal, Tribe, Los Angeles, Impalas, Vintage Bombs, Best of Friends, The Untouchables, Southeast, Ballers Inc, Technics, Majestics, GoodTimes, Brown Pride, Legends, Road Kings, Bridgetown Oldies, Uniques, Stylistics, Royal Image, Contagious, Str8tippin, Tradicionals, Unidos, Reflections, City Life, Groupe, True Memories, Bomb Life, Nite Owls

Promotion & Photos by: LAYITLOW.COM, CHEVYBOMBS.COM, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, CRUISEITMAGAZINE, CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

LIVE BAND: "SOUTHBOUND 57s"






















***If you are mailing your registration, please send to the address above, however it's Norwalk Blvd. Thank you*


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP! BOMBCLUB SO. CAL!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ttt for bomb club cookiez productionz will be there:thumbsup:*


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

LOST MEMORIES EMPIRE O.G. CHENTE WILL SHOW SUPPORT


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

let me know when you have vendor info ready. Joe with Sams Kettlecorn


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

WE SURE WILL.KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THE FLYER.


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Orale suave


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

THANKS GUYS! FLYER COMMING SOON! IF U MISSED THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS ONE!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled. 



Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Sorry, but the Solitos show at La Mirada high School has been cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the interuption of the thread. We just want to make sure that the word gets out to as many people as possible.


 THANKS FOR THE INFO. DID NOT KNOW. WE WERE PLANNING ON ATTENDING. GRACIAS!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

t t t


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigjoes (Jan 10, 2012)

who can i contact for vendor info?


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

bigjoes said:


> who can i contact for vendor info?


We just got the flyers. We will be posting one soon with all the info. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

**If you are mailing your registration, please send to the address above, however it's Norwalk Blvd. Thank you


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Orale suave


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques will be there to support another badass Bomb Club show.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT*


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

OLD MEMORIES, thank you for the support


CITY LIFE, thank you for the support


UNIQUES, thank you for the support


COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ, thank you for the support


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL MY BOMBCLUB BROTHERS!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt for Bomb CLub


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Shaping up to be a real good show. Promotion and Photos by:

*CHEVYBOMBS.COM * STREETLOW MAGAZINE * CRUISEITMAGAZINE * CHINGON THE MAGAZINE*


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BOMBCLUB


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## bombclub1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Our Cinco De Mayo car show was off the hook!!....So dont miss our Independence Day Car Show !!


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BOMBCLUB


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Below are some photos of our Cinco de Mayo Car Show


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP! BOMBCLUB!


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

To The Top BOMBCLUB


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy 4th of July...


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Happy 4th of July...


NICE!! HAPPY 4 TH!


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TO THE TOP BOMBCLUB


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT * ~BombClub So.Cal~*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: *BOMBCLUB SO.CAL* :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP! BOMBCLUB!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

View attachment 670335


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:
View attachment 670335
:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

arriba


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!! BOMBCLUB!!!


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

VIVA LA RAZA!! PERFECT DAY FOR A CAR SHOW

PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T T T !!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TTT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY said:


> VIVA LA RAZA!! PERFECT DAY FOR A CAR SHOW
> 
> PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY



_*PHARAOHS*, gracias for the support_


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

BOMBCLUB to the top


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

BOMBCLUB TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Orale Bomb Club....


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Orale Bomb Club....


Mike, gracias for the support !


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Check out this YouTube Video of our show on May 4, 2013 by Jojo - Viejitos E.L.A.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIN9IRkQV90


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

Check out this YouTube Video of our show on May 4, 2013 by Rendon's Studio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6QBRDAqDOc


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

BOMBCLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC. WILL BE THERE


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

supreme82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC. WILL BE THERE



Thank you for the support *CONTAGIOUS C.C.*


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

TO THE TOP !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

WE ARE SUPPORTING AND DJing THIS EVENT!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT

**DON'T MISS** FIRST TIME EVER** All Southern California chapters of Old Memories will be hosting a Custom Car Show and Concert to BENEFIT Cerritos College Football Program. We will have MC Pancho**Live Bands "The Eastside Groove Band" & "Tease"**Comedian Lola the DIVA of Laughter**Vendors**50/50 Raffle**Zoot Suit Contest**Miss Forties and Fifties Garb Contest**BEST OF SHOW will get $150 + Trophy**Awards for Longest Distance, Best Custom**1st 100 Show Entries will receive a Event T-Shirt**1st-2nd-3rd place trophies for 30's, 40's, 50's 60's 70's 80's 90s and up and other categories like bicycles, pedal cars, model cars. ROLL IN TIME IS 6am! PRAISE GOD!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP BOMBCLUB!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, see you there
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, see you there
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


THANKS! T T T BOMBCLUB!


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BOMBCLUB


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!! BOMBCLUB !!!


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!! BOMBCLUB!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Will Be There...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Will Be There...:thumbsup:


THANKS SOUTHEAST CLASSICS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

To The Top BOMBCLUB!!!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

BOMB CLUB CC showing support for the OLD MEMORIES CC car show 8-4-2013!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

52 DLX Bomb Club said:


> View attachment 681174
> BOMB CLUB CC showing support for the OLD MEMORIES CC car show 8-4-2013!


NICE!!!! WHAT'S UP BIG " G "


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

BOMB CLUB TTT


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

ttt


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTHBAY (Jul 3, 2013)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-events/681677d1376414730-pharaohs-southbay-21st-annual-car-show-saturday-august-17-2013-los-alisos-pharaohs-flyer-2013.jpg


CLICK ON THE LINK TO VIEW FLYER


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T. T. T. BOMBCLUB!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

On behalf of Latins Finest family just wanted to invite everyone to come and join us on a beach cruise!!! 








. 

Bring out the family and the biklas to the beach on August 31.....


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!! BOMBCLUB!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

GUY'S 48 Suburban takes Best Of Show at PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY Car Show 8-17-2013!!!


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

52 DLX Bomb Club said:


> View attachment 683687
> GUY'S 48 Suburban takes Best Of Show at PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY Car Show 8-17-2013!!!


Sweet! Nice!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you soon


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP!!! BOMBCLUB!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt for Bomb CLub


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

TOGETHER O.G. LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bump for bomb club


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T.T.T BOMBCLUB!!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T. T. T.


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

To The Top BOMBCLUB


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

T. T. T.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

bombclub1 said:


> Our Cinco De Mayo car show was off the hook!!....So dont miss our Independence Day Car Show !!


Yes It Was..:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## burrito (May 2, 2013)

been waiting a few months for this.

count me in. :yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

To The Top BOMBCLUB


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

To The Top BOMBCLUB Live Music South Bound 57 also DJ Chente also Aztec Dancer's


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TO THE TOP BOMBCLUB!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Next Weekend...:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave


----------



## 52 DLX Bomb Club (Mar 4, 2012)

BOMB CLUB Getting ready for Saturdays Car Show 9/14/2013


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

52 DLX Bomb Club said:


> BOMB CLUB Getting ready for Saturdays Car Show 9/14/2013
> 
> View attachment 720641


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


firme39 said:


> To The Top BOMBCLUB Live Music South Bound 57 also DJ Chente also Aztec Dancer's


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nuevecito said:


>


 TO THE TOP BOMBCLUB!!!


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

52 DLX Bomb Club said:


> BOMB CLUB Getting ready for Saturdays Car Show 9/14/2013
> 
> View attachment 720641


TTT BOMBClub cc


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

T T T*...* :nicoderm:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

Stop by and try one of our delicious tortas from Track Life cc.


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R53chev (Jun 8, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Gona miss this good show going to DODGERS game Ttt bomb club .


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories supporting our brothers at the Bomb Club


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT FOR BOMB CLUB.


----------



## firme39 (Sep 28, 2011)

TTT BOMBCLUB


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

SEEE MON.... T.T.T.!!!!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm take my Aztec Dancers to show support for Bomb Club C.C. Thanks for the invite Mexhikas. Tlatzocamate ! Tiahui Mexhikas! !!! QUE VIVA MI RAZA...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> I'm take my Aztec Dancers to show support for Bomb Club C.C. Thanks for the invite Mexhikas. Tlatzocamate ! Tiahui Mexhikas! !!! QUE VIVA MI RAZA...


Q-Vo Noah..:nicoderm:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Went to the show and had a firme time. Good band, great AZTEC dancers, and bad ass dj. See you next time Bomb Club.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Good Show.Thanks BOMBCLUB..:thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks bombclub, together had a great time:worship:


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Citylife had a great time thanks bomb club :h5:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

No pics :dunno: :tears:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

old memories had a good time
click here for more--->http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Great show thanks Huero n Bomb Club for the intive.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruel Intentions had a great time


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


>


Nice Pics on your Website.Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Red's Ride. SOUTHEAST CLASSICS...


----------

